# Dropped



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dropped for nonpayment? Ouch I thought I dropped when I moved 3000+ miles away. Reapplied and am moving back, all seems ok at the hall but dropped for nonpayment dosent sound good. Any suggestions?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Call your rep VA


~CS~


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Congressional representative?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ouch. Better get a new set of knee pads.


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

BA's a good guy so we will see.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

vasparky27 said:


> Dropped for nonpayment? Ouch I thought I dropped when I moved 3000+ miles away. Reapplied and am moving back, all seems ok at the hall but dropped for nonpayment dosent sound good. Any suggestions?


. Dropped for what , behind on dues , or extortion fees , lol ? How late were you ? I pay a year in advance because I know I'll forget monthly . Doesn't seem like a brotherly thing to do , now does it ? More proof that our money I more important to them than we are . Unless you're a year behind , that's a bunch of crap if you ask me ? Well , good luck anyway !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

vasparky27 said:


> BA's a good guy so we will see.


. Yeah , they're all good guys until you miss a payment , I guess ? I'm told our ba is a good guy too , but he looks about as shady as they come to me ? He wouldn't know me if he fell over me , and I prefer it that way .


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> . Dropped for what , behind on dues , or extortion fees , lol ? How late were you ? I pay a year in advance because I know I'll forget monthly . Doesn't seem like a brotherly thing to do , now does it ? More proof that our money I more important to them than we are . Unless you're a year behind , that's a bunch of crap if you ask me ? Well , good luck anyway !


What does brotherhood have to do with him moving 3000 miles away and not paying his dues? That's his own doing and I'm sure he can make it right. In our local we have dues relief for a member that have fallen on tough times, members do use it when needed. That's brotherhood.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> . Yeah , they're all good guys until you miss a payment , I guess ? I'm told our ba is a good guy too , but he looks about as shady as they come to me ? He wouldn't know me if he fell over me , and I prefer it that way .


That's the system. No dues-no hall. No payments to benefits-no benifits. Really simple.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Loose Neutral said:


> That's the system. No dues-no hall. No payments to benefits-no benifits. Really simple.


 I understand the system and am never late on a payment for that reason .


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Just curious, how much are the dues?


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yup my own fault for not reading the bylaws and clarifying before I moved away. I must have lived under a rock growing up, as was suggested in another post, didnt know unions existed or what gmo's were til I was in my 30s.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Just curious, how much are the dues?


 Probably in the neighborhood of $475 a year.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Probably in the neighborhood of $475 a year.


If they (union) can keep you working, that sounds like a reasonable fee. Does the union get a part of your hourly rate?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Just curious, how much are the dues?


 it varies from local to local , obviously . I believe ours are $ 35.00 a month ? I pay for the year in January , because i'd easily forget !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Loose Neutral said:


> What does brotherhood have to do with him moving 3000 miles away and not paying his dues? That's his own doing and I'm sure he can make it right. In our local we have dues relief for a member that have fallen on tough times, members do use it when needed. That's brotherhood.


. Just my attempt at sarcasm loose . I don't mean anything by it . I'm a ball buster by nature , lol !


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Had a chance too live in Hawaii......what can I say?
Shoulda finished school then moved.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

vasparky27 said:


> Had a chance too live in Hawaii......what can I say? Shoulda finished school then moved.


 oh , you were still an apprentice when you moved ? Are you in Hawaii now ? I'd never come back , lol ! They have electric there right ? See , you can work anywhere ? What a trade !


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> If they (union) can keep you working, that sounds like a reasonable fee. Does the union get a part of your hourly rate?


Those dues mostly go to the international, then you pay working dues. My local working dues are around 5% of gross. That goes towards running the hall and the associated staff. I figure it's just part of doing business.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> If they (union) can keep you working, that sounds like a reasonable fee. Does the union get a part of your hourly rate?


There's no guarantee on work.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> If they (union) can keep you working, that sounds like a reasonable fee. Does the union get a part of your hourly rate?


They take working assessments. Probably around 4%.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

vasparky27 said:


> Had a chance too live in Hawaii......what can I say?
> Shoulda finished school then moved.


What local?


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hawaii is 1186


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Glad to say I am back in my local apprenticeship and back too work tomorrow!


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Worked with a guy that was dropped for non-payment of dues, yet he had a new bald eagle tat on his chest that he was showing everyone.

PRIORITIES.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

You know my buddies Jeff McBride, and Nick Marvin over in Kauai ?


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Met a few at a bar/golf course I worked at, but those names don't ring a bell.


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm back I'm Virginia and glad too be home! 


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Back in the apprenticeship and back too work. Nice to see familiar faces on jobs again.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

vasparky27 said:


> I'm back I'm Virginia and glad too be home!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


You working for Truland?


----------



## vasparky27 (Sep 3, 2010)

No thank goodness. I'd be out of a job right now.


Sent from my iPad using electriciantalk.com


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> . Yeah , they're all good guys until you miss a payment , I guess ? I'm told our ba is a good guy too , but he looks about as shady as they come to me ? He wouldn't know me if he fell over me , and I prefer it that way .


Dude, you are in Jersey. He should look like a fat goomba. If not, they should get one.


----------

